# Fridge Cake



## jsmith613 (Jun 28, 2015)

I know the recipe for a basic fridge cake but I would like to make one that has a very gooey base. If I add an excessive amount of golden syrup I am worried I will compromise the flavour. Will I have to add more margerine and chocolate (I use dark) to balance the syrup? thank you

additionally, will adding more syrup actually make the base softer if I regrigerate the cake?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 28, 2015)

To get that gooey texture you're looking for, either bake you cake as you always have, but for a little less time.  The toothpick should come our gooey.

Alternately, poke holes in the finished cake, after it has cooled, and pour a thin, chocolate ganache over it, and let it soak in.

Last trick, bake, and when cooled, remove from the cake pan.  Put a gloriously rich chocolate fudge ganace into the pan, and put the cake back on top.

Chill all of these for at least three hours.

Hope that helps.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 28, 2015)

Chief, I think you missed the part about it being a "Fridge Cake".

I had never heard of it either so I saw Mr. Google and the first ingredient is "digestive biscuits".  All the recipes seem to be from the UK. Maybe one of our UK members can help you Jsmith. 

At any rate, welcome to Discuss Cooking.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 29, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> Chief, I think you missed the part about it being a "Fridge Cake".
> 
> I had never heard of it either so I saw Mr. Google and the first ingredient is "digestive biscuits". All the recipes seem to be from the UK. Maybe one of our UK members can help you Jsmith.
> 
> At any rate, welcome to Discuss Cooking.


 
Yeh, I thought a fridge cake was a baked cake that was meant to be eaten cold.

Just show how much I don't yet know, even after sampling foods from all over the U.S., and many places around the Pacific.  Guess I'm going to have to look up fridge cake too.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie (Jun 29, 2015)

Welcome to DC jsmith. This is a fun place to be. Lots of useful information and laughter. A place to make great friends.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 29, 2015)

This is yet another example of learning something new here every day. I had to find out what the heck "digestive biscuits" are. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digestive_biscuit
The question of why they would sound good as a cake in the fridge has yet to be solved.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 29, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> This is yet another example of learning something new here every day. I had to find out what the heck "digestive biscuits" are. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digestive_biscuit
> The question of why they would sound good as a cake in the fridge has yet to be solved.


Digestives are a lot like graham crackers. We use graham cracker crusts for desserts, why not digestives.

I really like digestives with a slice of cheese.


----------



## Addie (Jun 29, 2015)

taxlady said:


> Digestives are a lot like graham crackers. We use graham cracker crusts for desserts, why not digestives.
> 
> I really like digestives with a slice of cheese.



If I remember my food history correctly, graham crackers were developed for health reason also. I must be healthy as all get out. I am always munching on graham crackers. I love them. Great with Nutella on them.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 29, 2015)

Taxi, my problem is with the name of them as I've never eaten or even heard of them before now. I've sure never seen them on a grocery shelf here. You must admit that "digestive biscuits" sounds more like medicine than something to be enjoyed.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 29, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> Taxi, my problem is with the name of them as I've never eaten or even heard of them before now. I've sure never seen them on a grocery shelf here. You must admit that "digestive biscuits" sounds more like medicine than something to be enjoyed.




I guess we see them a lot more often here in Canada, even though we don't have a Marks & Spencer anymore. But, when the stores are full of Xmas stuff, Costco sells a variety tin of crackers that includes digestives. I wonder if they have the same tins in US Costcos.

When I first heard the name, it reminded me of after dinner, alcoholic drinks referred to as digestifs.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 29, 2015)

Nope Taxi, we won't see them down here at Costco anytime soon.  If Wickie is to believed..."Despite rumors that it is illegal for them to be sold under their usual name in the United States, they are, in fact, widely available in imported food sections of grocery stores and  in the US, buying digestive biscuits may require a visit to an  international market, or they may be ordered from international  retailers that have an Internet presence."

I think I'll just chew a couple of Tums, and have a drink.


----------



## Souschef (Jun 29, 2015)

I can find them In Ventura California in an English shop . They are McVitties digestive biscuits.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 30, 2015)

Souschef said:


> I can find them In Ventura California in an English shop . They are McVitties digestive biscuits.



Shows to go ya, you can live with someone for over seven years, and never know where he goes, or why.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 30, 2015)

We have them in our local chain stores, check the gourmet or international food aisle.  

The chocolate versions or chocolate with orange are very nice!  I like the fact that they are sold in small packages so you can't do too much damage! 






You could also try making them at home.

King Arthur's English Digestive Biscuits: King Arthur Flour


----------



## letscook (Jun 30, 2015)

I have used graham crackers, vanilla wafers, Lorna doones and those butter cookies that you see in blue tin cans especially at holiday times all work well


----------



## bakechef (Jun 30, 2015)

You know that you watch a lot of British TV when you don't give a second thought when you see digestive biscuits in a recipe.

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------

